# What am i looking for and where can i get them cheap



## rgbrgb2001 (17 May 2015)

Hi there i need to find a way to put an adjustable strut on indoor reclining chaiseesque bench. I cant find it on net anywhere.does anyone have an idea what i should be googling to find one online.i have inserted an artists reconstruction below, Pablo Picasso i aint.


----------



## Ed Bray (17 May 2015)

rgbrgb2001":1685uos7 said:


> Hi there i need to find a way to put an adjustable strut on indoor reclining chaiseesque bench. I cant find it on net anywhere.does anyone have an idea what i should be googling to find one online.i have inserted an artists reconstruction below, *Panlo Picasso i aint*.



Or Pablo Picasso his more famous brother.


----------



## AndyT (17 May 2015)

I don't think it's a standard part but now that you have drawn it it wouldn't be hard to make.
You don't need notches all the way along, only a few to make it adjustable. You could buy steel angle, drill a few holes, then connect them to the edges by hacksawing.
Or do the whole thing in wood, like a deck chair.


----------



## cjp (17 May 2015)

Might spoil the look but can't you just glue one of these in ;-) http://www.amazon.co.uk/NRS-Healthcare- ... ed+support


----------



## blackrodd (17 May 2015)

I couldn't find anything listed ready made either.
If you haven't seen this link for plans constructing a traditional chaise lounge just click on the pic for more details.
Just in case you have to make it from scratch, Sorry, but it's all I could find, (Fourth row down, on the right)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=makin ... B575%3B699
Will keep a lookout elsewhere , HTH
Regards Rodders


----------

